# Windy days smoking



## whistlepig (Nov 14, 2020)

It's rural here and we are surrounded by flat crop fields. I can see the state border (Ohio/Indiana) from my front porch and it is one mile + away.

Anyway it's pretty windy here when the wind is blowing. Tomorrow 45 mile wind gusts and rain and I have a turkey breast to smoke. Maybe I'll do it inside the garage with the doors open. Maybe push the smoker outside and use the pick up truck for a wind block. Any windy day suggestions?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2020)

Guys have had success with Piano Hinges and sheets of Plywood, cut as needed, on three sides. You didn't say what smoker you have. If it has a stack, bring it in the garage and Pipe the smoke out. Leave a 12" gap in the door for fresh air...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2020)

Chef jj has good ideas. Sounds like you're gonna have the same weather as us (nw Iowa) . We have used our mes 30 with mailbox mod in garage with some venting...doors, windows partially open. If nothing else it's an awesome air freshner... garage smells great for a couple days. 

Ryan


----------



## Murray (Nov 15, 2020)

I use a garden shed.


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Guys have had success with Piano Hinges and sheets of Plywood, cut as needed, on three sides. You didn't say what smoker you have. If it has a stack, bring it in the garage and Pipe the smoke out. Leave a 12" gap in the door for fresh air...JJ



I have a Masterbuilt 560. I recently did an overnight pulled pork smoke with it in prolonged 40 MPH winds. The smoker held it's temp and the pork turned out fantastic but my goodness did it burn some charcoal!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2020)

I just watched this 560 Mod for Wind last week. It may help you as well...JJ


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I just watched this 560 Mod for Wind last week. It may help you as well...JJ




Thank you! I will check this out. Today I am smoking a turkey breast in 47 MPH wind gusts. Charcoal is expensive.


----------



## Braz (Nov 15, 2020)

This wind is coming pretty much out of the due west. Can you find a spot on the east side of a house/garage/barn?


----------



## forktender (Nov 16, 2020)

Braz said:


> This wind is coming pretty much out of the due west. Can you find a spot on the east side of a house/garage/barn?


Ding, ding, ding we have a winner....the wind isn't gonna blow through the house, barn, shed or fence. Use what wind breaks you have and if that isn't enough have a sheet of two of plywood around to add to your natural wind breaks.


----------



## forktender (Nov 16, 2020)

Murray said:


> I use a garden shed.


I love it, use your "he" shed.


----------

